# What is life in New Brunswick like?



## highlandsarenice (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a newbie on the forum as my wife and I have just started the application process for the federal skilled workers program. It's early days of course but we are already discussing where we want to go.

We've been looking at New Brunswick and I'm looking for advice and opinions on living there. What are Fredericton, Moncton and St John like? They seem big enough to be interesting but small enough to have a relaxed lifestyle and easy access to the country. Are they nice places to live in? I've also heard that property is cheap there, is this true?

I work in software and it seems like there are plenty of opportunities in that neck of the woods. Does anyone know if that is the case or not?

We like the idea because it's close to the east coast so easy to travel to the USA (boston, new york etc), close to French Canada. We also like the idea that its only 4 or 5 hours behind UK time so good for keeping in touch with people back home and cheaper and quicker to get home. Is it worth taking those things in to consideration?

Any advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

I have been once to fredericton some years ago. 

The culture of that city is truly awesoem because of the french influence. All the places in the eastern coast are very small and hence have a good culture. As you say you can visit the US very easily. 

There are companies out there in the east with reasonable job opportunities. The service industry - banking main offices are in toronto.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

New brunswick is a nice place to live if you appreciate small and comfortable , I was there quite some years ago but found both Fredricto and Moncton to be quite beatifull and modern with friendly people , St Johns , forget it , It was a very run down border style town at the time I was there . They have some beautifull beaches with boardwalks that were all new when I was there , the rest of the province was kind of wild country with moose and deer as the main inhabitants .

Good luck and happiness to you both of you in your brave venture .

Property is cheaper than most of Canada , I had a 100 year old house in Nova Scotia overlooking the harbour , once belonged to an old sea captain .


----------



## highlandsarenice (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks sslkumar and oddball for responding. Small and comfortable seems quite appealing and we like the idea of a relaxed pace of life after living in Glasgow for 15 years.

Just had some bad news though, it looks like all the IT categories have been removed from the priority occupation list as of June 2010 so I'm not sure if we would be eligible for the federal skilled workers program any more


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I would respectably suggest , you check for work available in both cities and go from there , you can sometimes apply for a job and secure it to enhance your chances , the Nova Scotia web site would be a good place to start , and as I did many years ago , bring up a local newspaper or better still get an actual newspaper , that will also give you an idea of cost of living etc . Should the BS be deep , get a bigger shovel and whistle whilst you work , LOL .


----------



## blackmorefamily (Jul 4, 2010)

*Fredericton - a place to move to?*

Hi,

We are looking at this area as well - my husband and I and our 2 children (from the UK). I've done a bit of research and at the moment Fredericton is coming out on top for us. It seems to be less industrial and has everything on offer. The City of Fredericton website gives you a good overview.

I also work in IT/Software (as a Project manager) and it seems that there are few companies there. My husband is an engineer so think he might find work too.

We are off to the Expo in London this weekend so hope to find out more.

It would be good to get some feedback from expats that have moved there though...

Keep in touch with your progress...

The Blackmores






highlandsarenice said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a newbie on the forum as my wife and I have just started the application process for the federal skilled workers program. It's early days of course but we are already discussing where we want to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## highlandsarenice (Jul 4, 2010)

To Oddball.... sound advice, I'm away to get myself a bigger shovel.

To the Blackmore family good luck! Despite the IT category disappearing from the priority list, I think we will apply anyway. Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------

